# VERKAUFE - AMD R9 380 4GB &amp; 290X



## aondw (25. Mai 2016)

Verkaufe meine 380 4GB von Asus mit noch mehr als 2,5 Jahren Restgarantie. Karte wurde im Februar gekauft, funktioniert einwandfrei und läuft schön leise.
Originalverpackung mit dabei.


Preis: 180€


Die 290X (4GB) stammt direkt von AMD und ist refurbished. 
Die Karte wurde mir von AMD als Entschädigung geschickt, sie liegt noch unbenutzt in antistatische Folie im Karton. Soweit ich weiß gibt AMD darauf keine Garantie mehr.


Preis: 220€


Die Karten können nach Deutschland/Österreich gegen einen Aufpreis verschickt werden. Abholung, falls du im Raum Salzburg/Bad Reichenhall lebst ist natürlich bevorzugt.
Hier ein Bild der 290X und der OVP der 380



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Mai 2016)

Hier genauso. erster Beitrag und gleich 2 nicht grade günstige Grafikkarten im Angebot. Warum stellst sie nicht auch mit bei ebay rein ?


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Auch hier.
Wenn er zuerst die Karte verschickt ist alles Ok. Wenn nicht wird sie hier bei einem Beitrag eh keiner kaufen.


----------

